# looking for tires



## monkeybutt (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello all. I'm new to MIMB and thought i'd introduce myself. I Have ridden and raced dirtbikes for many years and wanted to try ATV's. I just bought my first ATV (2009 Brute 750) and have heard the stock tires aren't worth the rubber they're made out of. I'd like some ideas about new tires. I live in Colorado and will manly use my ATV for trail riding and hunting. The terrain i will typicly see is hardpack, rocks, roots, rutts, and snow. I'd like to have a good handling/steering bike as well as a smooth ride so i am leaning toward Radials vs bias-ply. I am not interested in boggin so "zillas" and "backs" are out of the question. I have been looking at Maxxis Bighorn and Bighorn 2.0 as well as CTS Abuzz. Also ITP carlisle ACT, AT 489, and terracross. I have read about side wall problems with ITP tires compared to Maxxis. Is this true? Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

Check out GBC also, they have a couple new trail tires, I think one is called "grim reaper" i think. Pretty sure these have 2 extra ply and I have heard they make great trail tires. I run ITP mudlites and ride some mud but mostly trails and they do fine for me, I did have the bead come loose last ride though and mud and water got in the rim, made a heck of a mess and the tire and wheel was like 80 pounds with that crap in there so I guess ITP does have some sidewall issues, first time for me though


----------



## monkeybutt (Apr 5, 2010)

thos look like nice tires. i like the aggresive look. thx 15brute


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

I have 14 in rims with gbc grim reapers on my brute and they work great. i ride in sand ,trails and mud and they work great. i purchased them from wild boar atv with no shipping fee


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I just bought a set of Vee Rubber Advatage tires......simular to the Bighorns but i thought these were alittle better...just saying....i payed 300 for the set


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

For your use, you can take the ACT's off the list. There not bad, but they are a 3ply tire. Also, a buddy of mine had 489's on his popo 500 and I was less than impressed. You might also look at the 8ply ITP Bajacross. I have no personal experience with them but they are supposedly very tough. The same goes for the Pitbulls. Everybody that has tried seems to love them. They are also available as an 8ply. They also have a very thick rimgaurd.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Go to a polaris dealer and get a set of new PXT radial takeoffs. Most dealers will have a set or two around from when people upgrade their new ranger/sportsman. They are 26" 6 ply 7/8" lug in the same pattern as the ACT. I swear by them for when a mud tire isn't needed but they still work good enough for mild mud.


----------



## monkeybutt (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your input it helped me narrow down my search. I decided to go with Maxxis Bighorns. I've heard nothing but good things about them and feel they will compliment my style of riding well. I pick up the brute Wednesday (4-14-10) and i cant wait!!! I'll post pics ASAP. Thanks again for the tire help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

monkeybutt said:


> Thank you all for your input it helped me narrow down my search. I decided to go with Maxxis Bighorns. I've heard nothing but good things about them and feel they will compliment my style of riding well. I pick up the brute Wednesday (4-14-10) and i cant wait!!! I'll post pics ASAP. Thanks again for the tire help.


Good choice, thats what I would have picked.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My vote was Bighorns.


----------

